# Speed camera on M50 ....... double flash last night



## Simeon (25 Feb 2008)

Driving up the M50 (between Ballymount and Red Cow) at 00.45 this morning, was doing more than the temporary speed limit at roadworks and where you get those horizontal lines etc. and was zapped twice. Can the cameras pick up all the relevant info at night? Are these things loaded? And when should I get notice of being nabbed etc.


----------



## Welfarite (25 Feb 2008)

Yes, more than likely and soon.


----------



## Staples (25 Feb 2008)

Same thing happened me a couple of months ago in the same spot.  Have heard nothing since.


----------



## GeneralZod (25 Feb 2008)

I drive by that one every few weeks and I'm one of the few drivers that slows all the way down to 60 kph, most seem to go through at about 70 - 80 kph. If they were actually giving out points wouldn't the regulars be slowing down there.


----------



## Bill Struth (25 Feb 2008)

Got flashed there in December. Heard nothing yet.


----------



## theoneill (25 Feb 2008)

Same here, double flash about 6 weeks ago, still heard nothing.

I wonder how long these things take?


----------



## mik_da_man (25 Feb 2008)

They can take a while, but the cameras are not always "live" ie may flash but have no film so to speak and wont capture your details.

I was actually driving that road last night passing a few cars in the right lane and a guy came up behing me @ speed I pulled in just before the camera and slowed down, he sped past and got flashed. I laughed 

But it's a lottery with these cameras, most people seem to speed past them but I won't take the chance.

Mik


----------



## Tuesday (25 Feb 2008)

Happened me over a year ago on the Belfast-Dublin Motorway, never heard anything, also happened a mate and he got no ticket either!!


----------



## theoneill (25 Feb 2008)

Is there a statute of limitations on the issue of speeding tickets?


----------



## Simeon (26 Feb 2008)

Thanks fellas. Will sleep sounder tonight. And if I do hear from them, well I do!


----------



## sleep (27 Feb 2008)

i think u should go to ure nearest police station and pay the fine anyway. and if not give up sweets for lent.


----------



## kilomike (27 Feb 2008)

Or just send them the €80


----------



## dreamcaster (28 Feb 2008)

got double flashed at sap hotel camera.....n got notification in post with my no plate pic on it  n 2 points on licence!!! wasnt thinking !!! be careful!


----------



## theoneill (29 Feb 2008)

I hear the camera at the Spa is the one that is almost guaranteed to be fully operational at all times.


----------



## ANC (29 Feb 2008)

I got a speeding fine in the post (with photo from the front so probably taken from a van or something as opposed to the fixed speed cameras) & 2 penalty points a couple of years ago. It arrived a full year after the incident took place. It happened on the Lucan road.


----------



## theoneill (29 Feb 2008)

Wasn’t there a case a few years back when a woman received 12 points over a period of time? However she was only made aware of this when the letter informing her that she was banned arrived. I think she successfully appealed the conviction, or her points were rolled back or something.

I don’t know if anyone else can clarify this but I remember reading of several cases of drivers getting caught doing stupid speeds (140+ k) getting seemingly low fines but as far as I can tell no points. Is this the case or are points applied automatically and just not reported in the media these days?


----------



## ccgirl (29 Feb 2008)

ANC said:


> I got a speeding fine in the post (with photo from the front so probably taken from a van or something as opposed to the fixed speed cameras) & 2 penalty points a couple of years ago. It arrived a full year after the incident took place. It happened on the Lucan road.


 

Dont get me wrong do the crime do the time ......but for something like this it seems an awful long time to be waiting to find out about the situation .


----------



## alanpcarey (27 Mar 2008)

I wouldn't be too worried, even though they flash they more than likely don't have film, I think there's only about 3 of those Gatso's in the country that actually work!! Flashed a year ago on Old Balbriggan Rd, not a sausage!!


----------



## baker-boy (25 Sep 2009)

I passed a speed camera on the M1 last night doing a speed of nearly 130mph and seen a double flash.... the thing is i was travelling in the hard shoulder. can anyone tell me if i will get away with it or does the speed camera catch people in the hard shoulder too?


----------



## Scotsgirl (25 Sep 2009)

baker-boy said:


> I passed a speed camera on the M1 last night doing a speed of nearly 130mph .... the thing is i was travelling in the hard shoulder.


 

You are joking, aren't you??


----------



## baker-boy (25 Sep 2009)

do i sound like im joking? my understanding is that the camera calculates your speed by the distance travelled between the lines on the road? if this is the case then i should be ok seen as there is none in the hard shoulder?


----------



## Scotsgirl (25 Sep 2009)

I'm sure if there was a double flash then you have been photographed.  

Why were you doing that speed in the hard shoulder?  It's extremely dangerous.


----------



## Leo (25 Sep 2009)

baker-boy said:


> I passed a speed camera on the M1 last night doing a speed of nearly 130mph and seen a double flash.... the thing is i was travelling in the hard shoulder. can anyone tell me if i will get away with it or does the speed camera catch people in the hard shoulder too?


 
Troll alert.


----------



## baker-boy (25 Sep 2009)

long story... yes but even if i am photographed the camera wouldnt have been able to detect the speed without the lines if my theory is correct? im a member of the garda reserves and un-doubtedly could get away with a minor speeding fine but once of some speed would be un-explainable.


----------



## PyritePete (25 Sep 2009)

a mate of my brothers was told that he couldn't be caught/flashed going thru the bus lane...so he went thru at 80mph at the Spa hotel camera and got caught. Nasty trick played by his "mate"


----------



## Scotsgirl (25 Sep 2009)

A member of the Garda Reserve.  

Bakerboy, I think you are making this up.  And if not, I hope you get penalty points on your licence!


----------



## RonanC (25 Sep 2009)

Scotsgirl said:


> Bakerboy,  I hope you get penalty points on your licence!


 
Nearly twice the legal speed limit and driving in the hard shoulder.... 

Take his license off him!


----------



## JoeB (25 Sep 2009)

Why can't we have digital speed cameras that connect via GSM technology to a central database? So no more problems with no film and loads of extra revenue, and safer roads... although some speed limits are silly... but even still, people will have to sit up and take notice if loads of tickets are given out..


----------

